# All Slavic languages: Offensive words for beggar or homeless



## dihydrogen monoxide

Do you have any offensive words for beggar or homeless man and IF possible tell the literal meaning.


----------



## Ptak

In Russian it's *бомж* (male) / *бомжиха* (female). Primordially it was a term / an abbreviation БОМЖ which meant "(a person) of no concrete abode".
I'd say it's rather contemptuous than offensive although бомжиха sounds more offensive than бомж.


----------



## Kolan

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> Do you have any offensive words for beggar or homeless man and IF possible tell the literal meaning.


Beggar - попрошайка (m./f.)= literal meaning, "нищий" (_m._)/ "нищенка" (_f._) (= destitute), "цыган" (= gypsy).

Homeless - бомж (_abbrev_.), бродяга(_m./f._) (=stranger).


----------



## njumi

Polish:

litarally:
beggar - żebrak, homeless - bezdomny


more offensive
menel, żul, łajza, dziad
(all these words mean a person which is highly repugnant - doesn't mean that someone is a beggar or homeless)


----------



## myghetto

In Bulgarian:

beggar - просяк (prosyak)

homeless - бездомник (bezdomnik)


----------



## slavian1

myghetto said:


> In Bulgarian:
> 
> beggar - просяк (prosyak)


Out of topic. 
What a nice false friend between Bulgarian and Polish.
Prosiak - is a piglet in Polish.


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
beggar - žebrák
homeless - bezdomovec

"walker" = tulák, větroplach
straggler - pobuda, pako
vagabond - vagabund, šupák
lounger - flákač, flink, nemakačenko, povaleč, zahálka, zahaleč
bum - břídil, darmožrout, fláma, příživník, vandrák, vyžírka
scamp - bídák, všivák 
...
...


----------



## Maja

Serbian:
beggar - prosjak (просјак)
homeless - beskućnik (бескућник).


----------



## slavic_one

slavian1 said:


> Out of topic.
> What a nice false friend between Bulgarian and Polish.
> Prosiak - is a piglet in Polish.



In croatian beggar is also prosjak, and piglet is praščić.



Maja said:


> Serbian:
> beggar - prosjak (просјак)
> homeless - beskućnik (бескућник).



But it's not offensive.


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

slavic_one said:


> In croatian beggar is also prosjak, and piglet is praščić.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not offensive.


 
It's not offensive, can you think of more offensive terms, I believe the offensive ones could be compound nouns or something similar, maybe I'm wrong, but I don't think there really is an offensive term in Serbo-Croatian.


----------



## slavic_one

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> It's not offensive, can you think of more offensive terms, I believe the offensive ones could be compound nouns or something similar, maybe I'm wrong, but I don't think there really is an offensive term in Serbo-Croatian.



Also think there's no some offensive word, at least I don't know any.


----------



## hinko

In Slovenia we say "klošar" (stressed on the first syllable). I guess it comes from the french word "clochard", but I have no idea how it came to our language.


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

hinko said:


> In Slovenia we say "klošar" (stressed on the first syllable). I guess it comes from the french word "clochard", but I have no idea how it came to our language.


 
It comes from clochard, you can check out Snoj's etymological dictionary. It says something that stress can be on first or second syllable.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

hinko said:


> In Slovenia we say "klošar" (stressed on the first syllable). I guess it comes from the french word "clochard", but I have no idea how it came to our language.


Very simple: a few decades ago, when the first homeless people (who didn't want to hide themselves any more and started to bother people on the streets for money for booze), appeared in Ljubljana, they were marked by this French word, more or less it was a fashion to use this word. A fashion then became a habit...


----------

